# Driving license



## Ratiux (Feb 17, 2020)

Hi, I just recently moved to Wales with my husband, we have been married for 16 years, I have a driving license fro Mexico, however it expired two months ago. How can I get a driving license in the UK?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Ratiux said:


> Hi, I just recently moved to Wales with my husband, we have been married for 16 years, I have a driving license fro Mexico, however it expired two months ago. How can I get a driving license in the UK?


Maybe you will have more luck posting this in the Britain Forum.


----------

